# Doppelte Quests



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Wir müssen ganz genau aufpassen, bevor wir Quests eintragen. Wir haben hier schon die erste Quest doppelt, kann sie aber nicht löschen: http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=59 

Ich hatte vor Tagen schon hier http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=30 die Quest erfasst. 

Abgesehen vom doppelten Eintrag stimmt bei der oberen Quest (ID 59) der Start NPC nicht. Laut Log ist das Cardavor. Im Log heißt es dann aber, dass Athal ein Zwerg ist, der auf der Straße rumrennt und man von ihm einen Hinweis bekommt....

Aber Start der Quest ist bei Cardavor, Ende ebenfalls. Müssen wir echt aufpassen bitte!

@Kann ein Admin der DB den Doppeleintrag bitte löschen? Danke!!

Ich sehe gerade, bei den NPC's gibt es auch Doppeleinträge, eben entdeckt bei Jon Farnbach. Der eine Eintrag in Archet ist dazu noch total falsch, Jon ist in der Jagdhütte östlich von Archet. Die Kartenpunkte kann man aber noch net löschen oder? Dann müsste da auch ein DB Admin ran. Ebenso bitte bei Anna Gutsleben. Die ist auch doppelt vorhanden.

Atli Spinnenfluch ist auch zweimal eingetragen. Einmal bei der Jagdhütte und einmal in Archet. Laut dem Questlog von http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=16 ist die Jagdhütte richtig. Bei Quest http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=90 allerdings ist Atli in Archet zu finden. Da sitzt er in einem Zelt am Boden. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nun nicht so ganz ^^. 


Hier: http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?mapse...&questid=17 fehlt der Abgabeort für die Quest. Müsste Jon Farnbach sein, ich trage das eben mal nach. Wenn jemand noch die Quest macht oder im Log hat, kann er das jna mal gegenchecken bitte. 

Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Crowley (19. April 2007)

Ich hab die Einträge gelöscht. 

Außerdem, was Myronn gesagt hat, sollte man noch drauf achten, dass man wenn man mehrere Karteneinträge für das selbe Ding macht immer auf den entsprechenden Link unter "Vorschläge" klickt, anstatt einen neuen Eintrag zu machen. Ich werde mir überlegen, wie ich das ganze noch etwas unterstützen kann.


----------



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Atli Spinnenfluch ist auch zweimal eingetragen. Einmal bei der Jagdhütte und einmal in Archet. Laut dem Questlog von http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=16 ist die Jagdhütte richtig. Bei Quest http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1040/quests?questid=90 allerdings ist Atli in Archet zu finden. Da sitzt er in einem Zelt am Boden. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nun nicht so ganz ^^. 

Mir ist eingefallen, dass Atli im Rahmen der Einstiegsquest tatsächlich an einem anderen Standort steht. Also ist das so ok...


----------



## Illecima (22. April 2007)

Dieses Problem wird es, begründet durch die Geschichte von HDR, noch häufig geben. Alle Hauptfiguren der Bücher und Filme tauchen mehrfach auf. Gandalf und Aragorn sind mit die ersten denen man mehrmals begegnet.


----------



## Myronn (23. April 2007)

Jo habs gemerkt... allerdings kriegt man das dennoch hin, da ja die Quests eindeutige Namen haben und so die Leute das zuordnen können. Aber im ersten Moment war ich echt verwirrt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Aber vielleicht sollten wir auf dem Portal einen Hinweis schreiben, dass sowas vorkommen kann...


----------



## Illecima (26. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Jo habs gemerkt... allerdings kriegt man das dennoch hin, da ja die Quests eindeutige Namen haben und so die Leute das zuordnen können. Aber im ersten Moment war ich echt verwirrt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tjo, gerade gestern Nacht bzw. heute morgen habe ich leider festgestellt, dass die Vorschlagfunktion nicht immer gut ist. Ok vielleicht war ich auch einfach nur zu dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Archet bzw. südlich davon befindet sich ein NPC Dirk Schlammfuss hieß er glaub ich, der Einmal lebendig am Haus steht und etwas später dann, nach Verlassen des Tutorials im zerstörten Archet dann etwas weiter südlich als leiche herumliegt. Ich habe die Leiche gestern eintragen wollen, jedoch hab ich ohne weiter drüber nachzudenken auf den Vorschlag geklickt. Ja ich weiß, dass da ein roter Text stand, den ich nicht gelesen habe.

Was wir alle, denke ich mal, ganz dringend brauche ist nach wie vor eine Editierfunktion für die Kartenpunkte. Dann kann man nämlich selbstständig selbst produzierte Fehler oder die von anderen korrigieren bzw. man hat einen zweiten Versuch den Punkt doch noch an der richtigen Stelle zu positionieren.

Also, trinkt noch Euren Kaffee in Ruhe aus, ihr Progger und dann ran an den Code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (27. April 2007)

Illecima schrieb:


> Also, trinkt noch Euren Kaffee in Ruhe aus, ihr Progger und dann ran an den Code
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aye, Sir!

Aber leider muss euch da noch aufs Wochenende vertrösten. Auf Arbeit läufts grad so, dass ich noch bevor ich eine Aufgabe fertig habe 2 neue auf den Tisch bekommen, die natürlich noch wichtiger als die davor sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

